

The story behind Warships - an iPhone app's path to 1 million downloads - lowkey
http://nextmontreal.com/iphone-developer-edovia-warships-success/

======
lowkey
Here is a direct link to the developer's blog with full details on the
financials behind their decision:
[http://edovia.com/blog/2010/08/1-000-000-downloads-for-
warsh...](http://edovia.com/blog/2010/08/1-000-000-downloads-for-warships/)

Informative read.

